# لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمر؟



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمر؟

مزيج الخل والمر كان يعطى للمصلوبين ... لا لكي يزيد من عذاباته، لكن ... هذا المزيج كان مخدر... مخدر للألم كالمورفين ... كان يستخدم لكي يقلل من آلام المصلوب !!!
لكن المسيح رغم كل آلامه الرهيبة إلا أنه رفض أن يشرب المزيج ( متى 34:27) لأنه أتى إلى الأرض لكي يتألم من أجلنا ويخلصنا...
فخطايانا كثيرة وعظيمة، لذلك الثمن المدفوع لأجلها يجب أن يكون عظيما... فهو قال "الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟" (يو11:1...
------------

المسيح جلد مرة ولا مرتين ؟؟؟

المسيح جلد مرتين وليس مرة!!
أول مرة جلد فيها المسيح كان في دار رئيس الكهنة لما كان منتظرا أن يعرض أمام الكهنة... (مت 63:22).. والذين جلدوه هم اليهود وليس الرومان... وفي أثناء الجلد والإستهزاء نظر إلى بطرس لما صاح الديك فبكى بطرس بكاء مر (مت 61-63:22)....

والمرة الثانية كما تعرفون هي الأربعين جلدة من الرومان قبل أن يصلب...

المصلوب لا يجلد!!
أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص القانون الروماني... لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان...هذا حدث لأن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح أملا في أن ينال المسيح تعاطف الشعب اليهودي، فيتفادى صلبه... لأن بيلاطس إعترف عدة مرات ببر المسيح وبراءته من التهم المنسوبة له، لكن خطته فشلت... فتسبب في زيادة عذابات المسيح الجسدية...
----------

لماذا مات المسيح سريعا؟
المسيح مات سريعا بسبب العذابات التي نالها قبل أن يصلب... فالجلد تسبب في إصابة الرئتين ونزيف داخل القفص الصدري ونزيف خارجي ... مما أدى إلى صعوبة في التنفس وضعف في عمل الوظائف الحيوية في الجسم ... وعندما نقرأ الكتاب جيدا نجد أن المسيح لم تكسر ساقاه لأن الجنود وجدوه قد مات، أما اللصان فكانا حيان، فكسروا ساقهم...
حتى أن بيلاطس تعجب لسرعة موت المسيح (مر44:15)
---------

من هو الجندي لونجينوس ؟؟؟

الجندي لونجينوس هو الذي طعن المسيح ثم آمن وأصبح شهيدا وتعيد له الكنيسة مرتبن في السنة!!
طعن الجندي لونجينوس المسيح في جنبه ليتأكد من أنه قد مات... ثم آمن بالمسيح وهو على الصليب مهانا ضعيفا... لكنه أدرك أن هذا الضعف كان قمة القوة لأن محبة المسيح لأعداءه على الصليب غلبت كل قوى الشر...
---------

لماذا سلم يهوذا الإسخريوطي معلمه ؟؟؟
يهوذا الإسخريوطي لم يتوقع صلب المسيح!!
عندما ندقق في أحداث الصلب، نجد أن يهوذا أحب المال أكثر من الله، مما دفعه إلى تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة... وهنا نجد أن يهوذا سلم المسيح على أساس أنه بريء ولم يفعل شرا، وبالتالي عندما يحاكمه اليهود سيجدوه بريء ويفرجون عنه ... ويكون هو المسيا المنتظر ، وبهذا يكون قد كسب المال وفي نفس الوقت ينال المسيح البراءة ... ويقيم مملكة ويكون ليهوذا النصيب الأكبر فيها ، لكن لم تتحقق خطة يهوذا وحدث ما لم يكن في حسبانه وحكم على المسيح بالصلب ... حينها ندم يهوذا على ما فعله وأدرك هول الكارثة وتذكر تحذيرات المسيح المتكررة له، فأرجع الثلاثين من الفضة إ ى الكهنة واعترف بأنه أسلم دما بريئا...وفي ندم ويأس ذهب وشنق نفسه...
-----------

ما الذي جعل اللص يؤمن بالمسيح ربا ومخلصا؟؟
في بداية الصلب، نجد أن اللصان كلاهما كانا يعيران المسيح على أنه مجرما مثلهم...لكن ماذا حدث حتى يؤمن ديماس اللص بالمسيح؟

1.كان اللصان يسبان ويلعنان المسيح واليهود والرومان الذين صلبوهما ... أما المسيح فلم يقل كلمة شريرة، بل على العكس، فقد طلب من الله أن يغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون... ولم يكن يرد على تعييرات ديماس وجيسماس(اللص اليسار) .... أنا أتخيل أن اللص عندما رأى هذا الموقف ذهل وقال في نفسه " ما هذا الإنسان العجيب ؟! كيف يسامح صالبيه... يالهذه المحبة العظيمة!!" ... وعند هذا الوقت توقف ديماس عن تعيير المسيح... وشعر بأن المسيح إنسان بار وقديس... لكنه لم يدرك بعد لاهوت المسيح...
2.سمع ديماس المسيح يطلب من يوحنا الحبيب وهو في قمة آلامه أن يهتم بالعذراء ويعتبرها أمه... فتعجب من محبة المسيح، وفي نفس الوقت اندهش من محبة العذراء ويوحنا الحبيب للمسيح, فهما تبعاه إلى الصليب ولم يخافا من الجنود الرومان واليهود مثل باقي التلاميذ... فبدأ قلب ديماس يلين ويتحول من قلب حجر إلى قلب لحم... فمحبة المسيح أذابت قلبه ... لكن هل هذا يكفي حتى يؤمن ديماس بألوهية المسيح المصلوب المهان الضعيف؟ لا...لا يكفي...
3.إظلمت الشمس، وتزلزلت الأرض، والصخور تشققت، والأموات قاموا، والحجاب انشق نصفين ... حينها ربط ديماس الأحداث كلها ببعضها البعض بعمل النعمة فانفتحت عيناه وأدرك ديماس حقيقة المسيح وصرخ بكل قوة وقال
" أذكرني يارب متى جئت في ملكوتك"...
فسمع الوعد المبارك من المسيح "الحق الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس"...
"طوباك أنت أيها اللص الطوباوي "

موقع دير القديس العظيم الأنبا بيشوى.​


----------



## Michael (11 أبريل 2009)

Mat 27:34  أَعْطَوْهُ خَلاًّ مَمْزُوجاً بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ. وَلَمَّا ذَاقَ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَشْرَبَ. 

المسيح لم يشرب مزيج الخل والمر ولكنة تذوقة كى تتم النبوة القائلة

Psa 69:21  وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَماً وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ.


----------



## lovely dove (11 أبريل 2009)

مرسي يا وليم كتير علي الموضوع الرائع ده 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا وليم 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع وليم
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع روعة يا وليم
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (12 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي يا وليم علي الموضوع الروحي الجميل *
*واشكر ك علي التوضيح الرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ميخائيل
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع 

ويستحق التقييم

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يونيو 2009)

> " أذكرني يارب متى جئت في ملكوتك"...


كم انت حنون ايها الرب القدير
تحب الحطاه وتغفر لهم
رغم قسوة قلوبهم
موضوع رائع يا وليم
تسلم ايديك ومنتظريين المزيد
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

[/CENTER][/IMG]


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
جرجس
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

*فعلا انا اعرف المعلومة دى
السيد المسيح رفض يشرب الخل الممزوج بمر
علشان يتحمل الالم بالكامل
موضوع مفيد جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى​*


----------



## وليم تل (7 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
راجعة
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا وجميل جدا ربنا يباركك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (8 يوليو 2009)

فعلا موضوع أكثر من رائع ...ميرسيييييييي  ....



وربنا يبارك حياتك ...


----------



## ROMMEL (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك كتير على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bahaa_06 (18 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع *

*شكرا لك ياجميل *

*الله يبارك اعمال ايديك*​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ميرو انجل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## mnssa (23 يوليو 2009)

الاخ وليم رائع انت وموضيعك اروع بكل صدق والف شكر


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميلة و موضوع رائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## bent almalk (6 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداا جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (29 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جارجيوس (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الجندي لونجينوس هو الذي طعن المسيح ثم آمن وأصبح شهيدا وتعيد له الكنيسة مرتبن في السنة!!
طعن الجندي لونجينوس المسيح في جنبه ليتأكد من أنه قد مات... ثم آمن بالمسيح وهو على الصليب مهانا ضعيفا... لكنه أدرك أن هذا الضعف كان قمة القوة لأن محبة المسيح لأعداءه على الصليب غلبت كل قوى الشر...

الجندي لونجينوس كان اعور وعندما طعن المسيح في جنبه خرج دم و ماء و اتت قطره في العين التي لا يرى بها فنفتحت
كل الشكر لك يا وليم 
مواضيع رائعه جدا" 
الرب يباركك ​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ينبوع المحبة 
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا افا كيرلس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مسيحية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا


موضوع راااائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا روميل
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا وليم على الاجزبة الرائعة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممتاز يا وليم*

*موضوعك جميل*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## بينوكيو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا يااخي الغالي الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بهاء

على مرورك العطر وتواصلك

ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا منسى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك يا اخي الكريم وليم 
ويعطيك الرب حسب تعب عملك 
بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع


----------



## S. N. TARAZ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ويباركك الرب الاله عل ىهذاالموضع الممتاز الذي قرأته بتمعن عن آلام المسيح على الصليب وبلت شفتيه بلمر والخل وموته السريع، وآلامة كانت عظيمة لان خطية العالم عظيمة. نحن المؤمنون نؤمن بان المسيح تجسد وتألموصلب وقبر وقام من بين الاموات وداس الموتبالموت ليهب لنا الحيا، لنحيا نحن فبنعمته لنا حياة وأمل ورجاء. الرب يباركك 
فلنكن كاملين كما ابانا الذي في السموات كامل.
سلام ونعمة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا جميعا وإلى الابد.


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييل جدا يا وليم

ويستحق التقييم*


----------



## وليم تل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ماجد
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بنت الملك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا د. فخرى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا نعمة الله
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------

